# opinions on 4 wheelers



## traceroy20 (Jan 15, 2013)

i am stuck on what to get im deciding on whether i want to buy a artic cat 650 or go with a Kawasaki brute force 750. any thought on which one pros and cons?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You should try to ride each one. One ride and I was hooked on a Brute!


----------



## traceroy20 (Jan 15, 2013)

nobody around here has a artic cat maybe that says something lol but i havent rode a brute either im leaning more towards a brute what about power torque durability?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LOTS of info on brutes in the kawi section... just take your pick and start reading.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Both are great bikes and both hove power. One of the guys i ride with has 6 cats. Loves his cats


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Buddy of mine has 3 arctic cats ....he.has sunk one 7 times so far and one time was at red creek in twin ponds ..drug it out and crunk it up with water and rode around rest of the day smoking... Got home, drained milky oil with seafoam and new oil and hasnt smoked since!! Another guy in my riding group switched from brute to can am cause his snorkeled leaked a bit and caused water to get in and slung a rod in his motor!.... To each there own, I ride PoPo all day!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

BUT brutes do provide cheap power meaning they are cheap and offer some strong power, just need to be handled careful ....


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you priced a brute lately if you go new they are pretty expensive so not really cheap power anymore unless you buy a used one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol what i meant ^^


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Got ya buddy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

There ant a cheap bike anymore the best I could find last year when I bought my brute was 7999 and its a 2010 it was a leftover that's what I would suggest is look for a leftover


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Well the brute is a great machine as far as power but you have to stay on top of the maint I love mine but have lost two motors one due to blue lights and a heavy thumb lol the other due to letting someone ride it after a fresh rebuild and they drowned it I did everything by the book to recover it but it still spun a bearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

